# Braswell and FreeBSD 11.2



## joachin (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey guys, does FreeBSD support Braswell GPU? When I did a install with FreeBSD 11.2 and installed next-kmod and added to rc.conf, then rebooted, I had a black screen, can you tell me if it's supported please?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2018)

Build the graphics/drm-next-kmod from ports and it should work. The reason is that the official packages are still built for 11.1 and don't work on 11.2. This will eventually be "fixed" when 11.1 is EoL and packages get built for 11.2.


----------



## joachin (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, but I installed from ports and had the problems.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2018)

Is this a laptop? Does it perhaps use Optimus?


----------



## shkhln (Aug 23, 2018)

Braswell is a low-end chip, so no Optimus here.



joachin said:


> black screen



When does that happen?


----------



## k.jacker (Aug 23, 2018)

Braswell is supported (though if ALL processors of the series are supported isn't guaranteed)

Have you installed a Xorg already and start some DE through a desktop login manager? 

If that's the case, then you should disable loading of the i915kms (graphics/drm-next-kmod)driver and the start of the desktop manager in /etc/rc.conf. Then reboot.
When FreeBSD is up, load the driver by  hand `# kldload /boot/modules/i915kms.ko` and see what happens. You should see messages from the driver attaching and registering the video outputs and stuff. The screen shouldn't go black.

Then start your desktop manager. For x11/slim that would be `service slim onestart`
(kdm and gdm for KDE and Gnome I think, but not sure) 
If the screen goes blank now, I bet you have something wrong in your xorg.conf.
The easiest way to check that, is to simply move the file to some other place and let Xorg autoconfigure itself when it starts. Works very well.


----------



## shepper (Aug 23, 2018)

Even with a black screen, a /var/log/Xorg.0.log will be written, saved and available on reboot.  The log should provide useful info.


----------



## joachin (Aug 24, 2018)

It's a laptop, going to put the log of Xorg, thanks guys!


----------



## joachin (Aug 24, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> Braswell is supported (though if ALL processors of the series are supported isn't guaranteed)
> 
> Have you installed a Xorg already and start some DE through a desktop login manager?
> 
> ...


No, I can't loging, I can't see a graphic mode.
going to do that thanks!


----------



## joachin (Aug 24, 2018)

Well, when I put # kldload /boot/modules/i915kms.ko

I only have a black screen and I can’t change from tty


----------



## shkhln (Aug 25, 2018)

Is there any output from the driver in /var/log/messages?


----------

